# How u doin!! (ayrshire)



## Kriss_Brodie (Oct 18, 2010)

Alrite hows it goin,

was looking about the site (nice site by the way :thumbup1: ) and decided to join as i am looking at joining a weight gym, I stay in Stevenstson,Ayrshire and as i say im looking at joining a gym, i know of two so if any1 on here is a member of any of them could you point me in the right direction as im totaly new to this,

thanks for reading, cheers!!

kriss


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

Welcome to the board


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

hey buddy, Stevenston dude myself  Prob seen each other around.

Have trained at both Auchenharvie and Glencairn, both are superb gyms, my advice would be get into each one for a session, see what you reckon!


----------



## Kriss_Brodie (Oct 18, 2010)

hey fellow stevenston compadre lol, i havnt a clue who runs them, bit of a longshot but do you have any contact numbers??


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Kriss_Brodie said:


> hey fellow stevenston compadre lol, i havnt a clue who runs them, bit of a longshot but do you have any contact numbers??


Nah no numbers, they aren't manned gyms in that sense. Basically you just stick your head in the door and get talking. I currently train in Glencairn and I think that is currently more accessable than Auchenharvie - open more of the time. You just wander in and get talking. There is usually a monitor or committee member in and they will answer your questions.

You can train for £3 for one session as a non member; after this membership is from memory £30 if you aren't working, £50 if you are, for the year - then just a quid each day you train, simple.


----------



## Kriss_Brodie (Oct 18, 2010)

cheers m8, it was the glencairn gym i was looking at joining,i stay at lundholm road so not that far away lol,would b the full membership i would be looking at, was originaly at the Auchenharvie and pennyburn gyms but there just full of kids arsing around.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Fkn hell min I just stay round corner, used to live in lundholm road myself years back. Do you know big Jason lives in lundholm road too? He is a glencairn member also.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

You've probably seen me in my clapped out red mondeo booting it up and down your street at various times lol


----------



## Kriss_Brodie (Oct 18, 2010)

PMSL probs have m8, well i should just meet wae one of use lol n sign the doted line the the gym lol


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

Is this match.com? :lol:

Welcome to the site BTW. My son is called Brodie.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i bags shaging him first Rams.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Just had lunch and now stuck with visions of weeman's newbie sloppy seconds! Welcome to UK-M mate.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Welcome :thumbup1:


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome mate


----------



## Kriss_Brodie (Oct 18, 2010)

HAHAHA thought that was coming (no pun intended) well we all need to start somwhere lol and getn into the gym is the 1st step lol, just lookking for a bit of advice as a said im new to this game!!

cheers


----------



## Mark23 (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome mate . I'm another who uses glencairn you ll get plenty of advice and help in the gym


----------



## Kriss_Brodie (Oct 18, 2010)

cheers m8, its just really a case of getn up and going and getn to no the folk in there lol


----------



## Mark23 (Sep 17, 2010)

Myself Rab or rams n bri are in at nights and alot of other experienced guys so you'll be fine and don't be afraid to ask for help


----------



## Kriss_Brodie (Oct 18, 2010)

no probs m8 cheers,will pop in one night as soon as im off the backshift,I will be the wee skinny guy standing about like a tube HAHA


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Kriss_Brodie said:


> no probs m8 cheers,will pop in one night as soon as im off the backshift,I will be the wee skinny guy standing about like a tube HAHA


Don't worry about being skinny, Rab and Mark are too :lol: :lol: :lol: Pair of bawbags so they are, don't even talk to them, they'll have you doing star jumps in the car park or some sh1t


----------



## Mark23 (Sep 17, 2010)

Just look for the 2 hardest training guys in the gym mate that'll be me n rab . Brian n Ramsey will be talking more than training ha ha ha


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Mark23 said:


> Just look for the 2 hardest training guys in the gym mate that'll be me n rab . Brian n Ramsey will be talking more than training ha ha ha


That is probably more accurate to be fair - but its no me, its Brian, he is like a wee sweety wife :lol: :lol: :lol:

In all seriousness Kriss, don't know if Rab and Mark are in tonight, sure Mark will say, but me and Brian will be in tomorrow night, around 5:30 onward for a couple of hours,

Just look for the two biggest/best bodybuilders in the place; that will be us :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mark23 (Sep 17, 2010)

I'll give him there the biggest Rab will argue the best I'm sure . I'll maybe be in today but def tomorrow night after 530


----------



## Kriss_Brodie (Oct 18, 2010)

no probs,will come in a speak to some of the members and get signed up lol dont want any1 tryin to rip the ****


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

rs007 said:


> That is probably more accurate to be fair - but its no me, its Brian, he is like a wee sweety wife :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> In all seriousness Kriss, don't know if Rab and Mark are in tonight, sure Mark will say, but me and Brian will be in tomorrow night, around 5:30 onward for a couple of hours,
> 
> Just look for the two biggest/best bodybuilders in the place; that will be us :lol: :lol: :lol:


*cough* two baldest bodybuilders in the place *cough*


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome Kriss


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Welcome


----------

